
About backdoors in crypto messengers - larma
http://blogs.fsfe.org/larma/2017/signal-backdoors/
======
rishnaxi
Conversations [https://conversations.im/](https://conversations.im/) is an
awesome XMPP client for Android, just use good software only.

